# Options for exchanging this year/OR or WA



## herindoors911 (May 3, 2010)

I have a deposited week that expires at the end of 2010.   I would love to find something in Oregon or Washington (1 bed or more) for sometime between now and end of September.    

How do I request a search?   I am reasonable flexible with dates.   Thanks.


----------



## teepeeca (May 4, 2010)

*perl*

Have you ASKED for the exchange??? If not, why not???  I'm really not sure what you "exactly" mean.  If you told the exchange company what you want, and when, then they (the exchange company) should be telling you what your chances are for getting the exchange.  What am I missing?

Did you "limit" what you would accept, or the timeframe??  (I.E.---"I will ONLY take the Labor Day week", or "the 4th of July week"?  Or only at specific resorts?

Please give us (TUG members) a little more information, so we "might" be able to give you some advice.

Tony


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2010)

HTSE has quite a few Oregon and Washington exchanges available.  I noticed those particular areas last night.  I think they trade inventory back and forth.  Someone correct me if I am wrong on that........


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2010)

perl said:


> I have a deposited week that expires at the end of 2010.   I would love to find something in Oregon or Washington (1 bed or more) for sometime between now and end of September.
> 
> How do I request a search?   I am reasonable flexible with dates.   Thanks.




Depending on the exchange company, you have to call, or go online, and request a search.  It is very late to request an exchange for this summer, but you might get something in Sept.


----------



## herindoors911 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Denise.   I did mention it to a VC when I telephoned quite a few months ago, but guess I wasn't specific enough.

I will telephone again right now.


----------



## herindoors911 (May 6, 2010)

perl said:


> Thanks Denise.   I did mention it to a VC when I telephoned quite a few months ago, but guess I wasn't specific enough.
> 
> I will telephone again right now.



The exchange would be with TPI.  That is where my deposit is.  To be honest, I've never needed to request ahead before!     TPI have always filled my request.    That is what confused me.  Request is now in.


----------

